# Best Tricep Builder?!



## stickman (Jun 4, 2009)

*Best Tricep Builder? If none of the bellow then please leave a comment.*​
Close Grip Bench Press? 4431.21%Parallel Bar Dips? 4028.37%Between Bench Dips? 74.96%Skull crushers (Laying Tricep Extensions)?5035.46%


----------



## stickman (Jun 4, 2009)

I have not really had much luck with getting the big triceps that we all want lol with what excersize would you say for gaining overall size to the triceps?????? :bounce:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

close grip bench or weighted dips for me.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

heavy CG pushdowns for me


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Dips, and I hate them


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

As above. Start your tricep routine with heavy close grip bench or weighted dips


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Dips mate...the way ahead, or reverse bb curls to get the forearms in on the action as well.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

strict form is more important for building tri's imo.

i do sculls, db extention, any type of pushdown.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Weighted dips, love them :thumb:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

V bar followed by Straight bar pushdowns, then dips. Killer.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ez bar skulls for me.

narrow grip press aint kind to my shoulders


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Rope pushdowns work a treat... Big fan of cable exercises for triceps.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Voted CGBP.

I like to start off with 5 sets of rope push downs. Followed by 4 sets of CGBP, followed by 4 sets of EZ bar skullcrushers. Very rarely but maybe a couple of sets of bodyweight dips to finish.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

The ones that work best for me are CGBP

and weighted dips followed by a couple of dropsets


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Loads of good triceps exercises... uncommon ones I like a lot are Rock n Roll Extensions, JM Presses and Floor Presses... common exercises that seem to work well are CGP's, Dips, and Lying and Overhead Extensions.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Weighted parallel dips for me...

Occasionly swap over to scull crushers though.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone do skulls with an added twist right at the top of the movement...?

FM it hurts... :death:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Standing French Press


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

You can't go wrong with all those options but it's weighted dips closely followed by ez bar skulls for me.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Corby Trouser Press

Weighted Dips


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Used to love doing skullcrushers, but when I go heavy now they aggravate my elbow (speaking to BritBB about a year ago, probably bursitis). Now do they light at the end of my workout as an FST-7 movement. Main mass builders though are CG Bench and Weighted dips.


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

overhead dumbell extensions.

sit backwards on a preacher bench using the pad as a back rest. with both hands wrap your thumbs around the handle of the dumbell and lower to below 90 degrees.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

ez skulls for me!


----------



## tattoo_wizard (Sep 21, 2009)

superset close grip bench, rope pull downs

works a treat:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Synthol


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

sausage


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

bacon


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

tomatoes


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

sorry for the randomness but im hungry


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Best Tricep Builder?..... synthol?


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

outlaw said:


> sausage





outlaw said:


> bacon





outlaw said:


> tomatoes


 :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Synthol


lol didnt see this i was just looking at mexico's goal then posted and you beat me to it lol you know what they say.... gr8 mindes lol or a pair of cnuts!


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

miserable [email protected] lol


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

dudz said:


> :confused1:


That's what I was thinking...

P.s. your avi and sig make me cry with laughter every time I look at them :thumb: best newspaper ad ever.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

I've always done Weighted Dips, nothing else and my Tri's grow just fine. That was until some theiving cnut stole my dipping belt.


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

the last bit u missed about the randomness u fool


----------



## Rob Smith (Jun 10, 2010)

straight bar pull downs for me.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

No I didn't, I read it and still thought :confused1:


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

so so sorry


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

i wont do it wen ur about ...oh an i like french press


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

i blame the tren for my randomness..........but rough with the smooth iv got a wicked set of abs and obliques from it


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

peanuts


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

outlaw said:


> peanuts


How wierd are you!

Back on topic, i love CGBP but as to whats the BEST tri builder, im not sure as my tri's are sh1t so maybe i should switch it around.


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

BLUTOS said:


> Standing French Press












?


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

weighted bench dips my mate does these with 6plates on them and has 21's

also

floor press

skulls

rope ex's

and 24's(8skulls,8cgbp,8 tricep pullovers )


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> Rope pushdowns work a treat... Big fan of cable exercises for triceps.


Only a bloody natty would spout sh1t like that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

It's dips


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

a thread most women should read :laugh:

dips is the only exercise I reeeeally feel the tricep. I use the assisted dip machine tho(blushes)


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I did triceps last night.

I did dips, followed by skulls. Finished it off with cable pushdown to failure

That was enough for me


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I feel i have made my best tri gains in years over the last 6 months......SUPER SLOW for every exercise 12 sets im done.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pea head said:


> I feel i have made my best tri gains in years over the last 6 months......SUPER SLOW for every exercise 12 sets im done.


x2 throw some nap's and gh in, and yer gtg:thumb:


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

skull crushers...and high volume routines for me


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Close grip bench for me usually followed by reverse grip pushdowns.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

CG 4-5 board press, better than CG to chest IMO as can use heavier weight so overload tri's more.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Heavy as fck close grip bench.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

CG and tricep dips, I love tricep dips too which helps.


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

Start off with 1 warm up set 4 work sets of 8-12 reps of straight bar push downs,(this will help get aload of blood in the main tricep head and also warm the elbows joints up). Then 4 sets of skullcrushers followed by 3 heavy sets close grip bench followed by rope pull downs for 3 sets with the aim of rly stretching the fascia and getting as much blood in the area as possible,strech between each set.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Dips and CGBP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I think form is more important than the exercise. So easy to start getting shoulders etc. involved when working the tri's....


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

hard heavy full range and strict, couple that with a couple basic exercises and your on for a winner in my book


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> hard heavy full range and strict, couple that with a couple basic exercises and your on for a winner in my book


hard, heavy, full range and strict what? Bench? Dips?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

skulls


----------



## bowesybwfc (Jun 15, 2010)

probs dips but i hate them, skull crushers are good!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> hard, heavy, full range and strict what? Bench? Dips?


couple that with any basic exercise ie cgbp pushdown french press all work well. I assumed the phrase any basic exercise was self explanatory

obviously not:whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reverse grip bench press is in my opinion a very close 2nd to skull crushers


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> reverse grip bench press is in my opinion a very close 2nd to skull crushers


i wish i could do them  , previous broken wrist means wrist pain is too much.

i think a workout comprising of dips, skulls and pushdowns is a winner :thumbup1:


----------



## Cabzy (Jun 14, 2010)

Decline close grip skull crushers with EZ bar. Decline works best for me.

Dips with weights.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

dips for me:thumbup1:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Decline skulls sounds dangerous  Never thought of giving that one a go.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

cant say its the best builder as i do a few exercises for tri but skull crushers i find beats them up:thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

mal said:


> strict form is more important for building tri's imo.
> 
> i do sculls, db extention, any type of pushdown.


x2


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

close grip bench press - skull crushers a close second


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Weighted Dips are my fav, but variety is the key in my experience. Keep it fresh change it up regular


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

DB kick backs but you need to use the pink 5kg weights or they wont grow....


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> DB kick backs *but you need to use the pink 5kg weights or they wont grow*....


 :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

andysutils said:


> :confused1: :confused1:


You heard me buddy you need to use pink weights because it confuses your muscle fibers forcing growth..........i thought this was common knowledge.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

andysutils said:


> :confused1: :confused1:


Sarcasm?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> You heard me buddy you need to use pink weights because it confuses your muscle fibers forcing growth..........i thought this was common knowledge.


I know about it


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WRT said:


> Sarcasm?


What is this word s-a-r-c-a-s-m??? :confused1:

In second place i like db extensions while laying on a bench you lower to your ears. Like a ez bar extension but with dbs. Do a set to failure around 10 reps then wait 30 seconds do another set to failure wait another 30 seconds do a set to failure wait another 30 seconds do a set to failure. After this they should be pretty damn worked and if you need to do any thing more weighted dips are good.

^^^^you've got the idea!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

CGBP works well fdor thickness.

I rate EZ Skullcrushers really highly though for getting them to bulge outwards


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Cabzy said:


> *Decline close grip skull crushers with EZ bar.* Decline works best for me.


I read years ago that when measured...these fired the most fibres of tri escersices.

I do flat skulls, close grip bench, reverse bench dips, Cable push downs, overhead dumb tri extensions, dips (weighted).

Not all same time - I do 3 movements, 3 sets each - 9 sets total.

I love tri's


----------

